# SEVERE OVERGROWN HOOVES



## SLC1013 (Feb 27, 2021)

I recently was given 3 goats by an elderly couple that couldn’t care for them any longer. 2 does and a weather. We were told the does were pregnant by a buck they had already gotten rid of. They had no clue when the breeding happened so now I have no idea when they are due. I’ve had a couple goats before and am familiar with kidding. The younger doe had triplets a few days ago and one didn’t survive. The other doe is very big pregnant and I am certain she is close to kidding. My biggest concern is that her hooves weren’t trimmed for a very long time and I am worried if I try it will be too stressful on her and maybe the kids. I’ve seen her limping occasionally and a couple times she even crawled on her front knees. One front foot seems to be causing the most trouble for her. What should I do? Wait till after kids are born and have vet possibly sedate her some so feet can be carefully trimmed as much as possible? She doesn’t care for being handled so anything like messing with her feet makes her try to run or fight being held. Thank you for any ideas and help you might give me.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2021)

I think I would try to wait until she kids. it sounds like you don't have a way to confine her. I use cow panels, Lordy I do love cow panels! They go up for a quick pen, I cut one in half and use the half for a gate. But anything you can do to make a small pen will help. Feed her in it and she will come to it. After the kids are born, tie her and you may need help to flip her and trim her feet. She may not like you, but offer her a treat when you let her up. Keep her tied for awhile and give her more treats. My sheep go nuts over animal crackers.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 27, 2021)

Agree with waiting until she kids.  No sense in upsetting her to where she could lose them this close to kidding.  a few days or week isn't going to matter that much.  some kind of a goat halter/collar on her would help and then do as @Baymule suggested..... getting her more likely to want to come for feed/treats.  She is not going to like you no matter what when you do her feet.... and trimming not too much  at once so that she doesn't get even more sore.  If you are unsure and feel more comfortable then by all means get a vet that is experienced with goats to do her the first time.


----------



## secuono (Feb 27, 2021)

No need to sedate. 
Depending on how heavily bred she is, I'd just tie her head to a post and lift a foot and trim. 
If full udder and very wide, wait a week after kidding and do the same thing.
Sedation is more dangerous to sheep n goats.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 27, 2021)

I would work on "ground manners" with her.

Try to tame her and get her comfortable with you.

I would keep working on taming her... and as the taming progresses, train her to a milk stand, or other spot where you can tie her firmly.   But tie her, reward her, get her as happy as possible,  and then release her.

As she gets a bit more comfortable you can start working on the feet, just a bit at a time.

With all of that said...

I wouldn't stress her right before kidding..  or for a week or 2 after.

But after kidding, and after kids are well bonded and doing well...

Nothing wrong with hog tying her and working on those feet.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 28, 2021)

I'd tie her and trim them now.  If she's so fragile that trimming her hooves will "stress her" into a premature labor, then you'll know that's not an animal you want to have on board.  Every day she's in pain is putting stress on her and the kids anyway, so what have you got to lose?


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 1, 2021)

SLC1013 said:


> I recently was given 3 goats by an elderly couple that couldn’t care for them any longer. 2 does and a weather. We were told the does were pregnant by a buck they had already gotten rid of. They had no clue when the breeding happened so now I have no idea when they are due. I’ve had a couple goats before and am familiar with kidding. The younger doe had triplets a few days ago and one didn’t survive. The other doe is very big pregnant and I am certain she is close to kidding. My biggest concern is that her hooves weren’t trimmed for a very long time and I am worried if I try it will be too stressful on her and maybe the kids. I’ve seen her limping occasionally and a couple times she even crawled on her front knees. One front foot seems to be causing the most trouble for her. What should I do? Wait till after kids are born and have vet possibly sedate her some so feet can be carefully trimmed as much as possible? She doesn’t care for being handled so anything like messing with her feet makes her try to run or fight being held. Thank you for any ideas and help you might give me.


You will not stress the doe out just put feed infront of her and clip them suckers down that will cause lameness if you don’t trim them and she will have several issues with the mamma I
Me and my dad have had 5 years of experience he’s had 24 years of experience with goats and other livestock I hope I could help.


----------

